# Best culinary schools in France?



## M V (Sep 22, 2020)

I am 21 currently, and looking for a career change. I have been researching various schools in France, for baking and pastry arts. I would like to know anything about the schools in France. Some of the schools I researched were - 

1. Le Cordon Bleu
2. Alain Ducasse
3. ENSP

Also, what are your experiences of working in this field?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

The first thing I'd want to know is how much they cost and how I was going to pay for them and then how much I was going to make after school and if I could pay off the loans, if any, in addition to rent, bills, etc. Since it's France I would be curious to know if they still have the apprentice programs. Who in France goes to school and who gets experience working in restaurants. What does it take to get a job in a French kitchen if you are not a native? Years ago, if you came from another country, you needed a sponsor and two visas, one to work in France and one to work in the local area. If you could work for Alain Ducasse in one of his restaurants I'd bet you could learn quite a lot.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi MV,

Your last question on your post is the most important and revealing aspect of your post.

The most practical thing to do would be to find work in any type of commercial kitchen for at least 6 mths, then decide if the hospitality industry is for you. While there are many good things about this industry, there are also many bad ones, deal breakers actually, detrimental to relationships you might be in, housing situations you might be in, and favoured modes of transportation you currently have

The second thing is, do you want to go to culinary school for culinary school’s sake? Or is your goal to find employment as a cook? If it’s the latter, I have to inform you that:

A) Employers really don’t care about your schooling that much
B) Employers are more concerned about your work experience and ability to work with others
C) If you have “0” work experience prior to culinary school, you will have “0” work experience after graduating.( Assuming that you don’t work p/t during school that is)

So, the smart thing to do would be to get a job as dishwasher or prep cook—a route that most if not all cooks take- and then think about school.

France is great, but why there? Is French your first or second language? If so, it’s a great fit, if not, and you still want to go there, start learning French.

Hope all this helps


----------



## RobiN0963 (Dec 18, 2020)

Is it necessary to learn french to study there?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you are in school in France, it's most likely the lessons will be taught in French. So I would say it if you want to learn the most, learn to speak the language. If you don't learn to speak French, it's won't be the schools' fault you didn't get much out of it.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

RobiN0963 said:


> Is it necessary to learn french to study there?


A lot can be gleaned from that question.

Why study in France if you want to ignore the French language?

The French are pretty passionate about their language, especially when in their country. Not speaking it will get you by for a few days-especially in the tourist areas, but if you want to stay for a few months and not get treated like a tourist, then you better start embracing the French language


----------



## tim6789 (Mar 16, 2021)

Cooking schools are great (and expensive) but foodpump's reply is spot on. If you want a holiday in France and also to try your hand at cooking then go to a French Cookery School that teaches in English. There are a few. If you are serious about a career change then get a job in a kitchen and work your way up. Just remember it's not glamorous. And if your desire is to open a restaurant or cafe make sure you understand business as well. Too often passionate chefs open restaurants without realising how the food is only one element of an amazingly complex business which is why so many restaurants fail. There are some great restaurant business courses on Udemy.


----------

